# الاصدار10 لكتاب كريزنر ومتوافق مع pmbok4



## هشام بالراس علي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم اليوم كتاب كريزنر الشهير الذي لا غنى عنه لاي مهندس محترف يعمل في مجال إدارة المشاريع وهو الاصدار العاشر الاخير و متوافق مع الطبعة الرابعة من pmbok 
ارجوا التشجيع والتفاعل كما اعدكم بكتب اخرى قيمة في القريب العاجل كما احب ان اشكر _الاخ محب الله ورسوله_ على جهوده القيمة 
ولا اطيل عليكم تفضلوا رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/291266828/0470278706_Project_Management.rar.html


----------



## حسام الحو (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة المتيمزة
معلومة اضافية : هذا الكتاب من الكتب أو المراجع المنصوص عليها بكورس (شهادة) 
PSP " PLANNING & SCHEDULING PROFESSIONAL "
الخاص بشهادة معهد aace
The Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering
فخالص الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## حسام الحو (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة المتيمزة
معلومة اضافية : هذا الكتاب من الكتب أو المراجع المنصوص عليها بكورس (شهادة) 
PSP " PLANNING & SCHEDULING PROFESSIONAL "
الخاص بشهادة معهد aace
The Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering
فخالص الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشاركة أكثر من رائعه*

جزاك الله ألف خير والمشاركه جاءت فى وقتها تماما" لإنى داخل على تحضير لإمتحان pmp 
 ولو أنى تأخرت والسن كبر شويه بس الأمل موجود والله المستعان​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يرجي رفع الكتاب علي رابط أخر وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام بالراس علي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*الكتاب على رابط اخر*

اخي الحبيب علاء الدين لقد قمت برفع الكتاب على 4share نزولاً عند رغبتك فتفضل الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/140056643/53b78209/0470278706_Project_Management.html


----------



## the poor to god (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك مهندسنا العزيز ومرحب بك فى منتدانا الرائع
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمادعبداللة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور حقا انة كتاب ممتاز


----------



## bolbol (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب رائع للغاية ومفاجأة
أنا بالضبط بقالي سنة ونصف بأدور على الإصدار التاسع
أقوم ألاقي حضرتك حاطط العاشر
ما شاء الله
المشاركة دي تعتبر مشاركة العام
ألف شكر
وإحنا منتظرين إنك توفي بوعدك
وتمدنا بالمزيد


----------



## بودى59 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاءوبارك الله فيك وعليك قول أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
لي طلب وجوزيت خيراٌ
لو ممكن رفع أخر إصدار من ريتا
Rita sixth edition


----------



## alaa eldin farag (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاءوبارك الله فيك وعليك قول أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
لي طلب وجوزيت خيراٌ
لو ممكن رفع أخر إصدار من ريتا
Rita sixth edition


----------



## magda (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر 
الكتاب ممتاز
وشكرا على تغيير الرابط


----------



## هشام بالراس علي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم علا الدين لقد قمت بتنزيل كتاب ريتا الاصدار السادس على أكثر من سيرفر بروابط لا تنتهي ان شاء الله وستجدها في موضوع جديد كل ما عليك فعله الذهاب الى الصفحة الاولى من هذه المشاركة وستجد قائمة بجميع مشاركتي من ضمنها كتاب ريتا انقر وحمل
والسلام عليكم المهندس هشام


----------



## الكراديسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u for this wonderful book


----------



## abu-zaid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

Dear Eng. HEsham,
Thank you very much for the wonderful book. 
Is it possible to provide the PM Fastrack Ver. 6 crack to access the whole questions data base instead of only 25 questions?
Regards,
Mahmoud.


----------



## essa2000eg (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لناشر هذا المرجع الهام والف شكر للاخ المحترم BolBol لانه ساعدنى فى الوصول لهذا الموضوع ان هذا كتاب هام جدا ولابد ان يضاف الى المكتبة لاننى بحثت فى المنتدى من قبل كثييرا ولم اجده بالرغم انه كان موجود الرجاء تحديث قاعدة البيانات او طريقة البحث بالمنتدى واتمنى تثبيته فهو من اهم المراجع العالمية فى هذا المجال بشهاده كل الخبراء والمحاضرين


----------



## م الفا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الاصدار العاشر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله كتاب دسم يحتاج الوقت الكثير لقراءته ودراسته

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## emofleh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*اجوبه اسئلة الأصدار العاشر*

Dear Gents,
How i can find the solution of project maangement (A system approches.....) 10th edition ?

Regards


----------



## abuyara (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري تحميل الكتاب ...شكرا لك


----------



## emofleh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*حل اسئلة kernzer*

شكرا لأهتمامك وجزاك الله كل خير
بالنسبة للكتاب نفسه فهو متوفر ولن الحلول للأسئلة ليست موجوده


----------



## emofleh (2 يناير 2010)

*solution manual*

السلام عليكم
هل لديكم :SOLUTION MANUAL لأسئلة الكتاب a system approach to planning ,scheduling and controlling ,10th edition وذلك للتأكد من الأجوبه عند حل السئله.

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا انا فعلا كنت محتاج له بشدة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (9 مايو 2010)

الكتاب أكثر من رائع لأنه بيشرح الادارة الحقيقية للمشاريع و اذا عرفنا و فهمنا الكتاب يبقى ممكن نجتاز امتحان pmp بسهولة و هذا على ما أعتقد فلسفة الشرح بالكتاب لأنه غير مرتب طبقا لترتيب PMBOK GUIDE و كمان فيه ميزة هامة جدا جدا ان مؤلفه حاصل على الدكتوراه طبقا لما هو مذكور على الكتاب و ده يا اخوانى هام جدا ,انتشوف مين اللى مؤلف الكتاب و ايه هيه مؤهلاته العلمية 
ايضا الدليل على كلامى ( الاهتمام بالشرح و الفهم الجيد ) انه ما وضعش حلول لأسئلة الكتاب مع انه كان قادر على ذلكو اخيرا و ليس اخرا الف شكر على الكتاب القيم ده و تسلم الايادى الى وضعته


----------



## ahmedafatah (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيف الاخضر (10 مايو 2010)

اخي الرابط لا ادري لماذا لا استطيع ان احمّل عليه...حاولت اكثر من 3 مرات! يعطيني الرسالة التالية:
_You want to download the following file: _
_http://rapidshare.com/files/291266828/0470278706_Project_Management.rar | 5568 KB_
_The download session has expired. __Please click here to start the download again._

والرابط على الفورشيرد مقطوع...

ارجو ان يعاد وضعه على الفورشيرد...هذا الكتاب مهم ومفيد جدا لي..

بارك الله بكم وجزيتم كل خير


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## bryar (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hossam.salman (10 يونيو 2010)

ممكن الكتاب علي رابط تاني
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## hossam.salman (11 يونيو 2010)

ممكن ترفعة تاني علي
4 share 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hossam.salman (11 يونيو 2010)

انا محتاج الكتاب دة جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.alazawy (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تم تنزيل الكتاب بنجاح من موقع الرابد شير

بارك الله فيكم اخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان اعمالك وتمنياتي لكم بالنجاح المتواصل


----------



## bryar (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## heshamech (3 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه فى احد يقدر يشرح لى الحالات الخاصه بحساب eac ومتى نستخدم كل حاله؟


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ياريت اعادة رفع الكتاب للحاجة الماسة له مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
رابط يعمل للكتاب

DepositFiles


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط يعمل للكتاب
> 
> DepositFiles



الف شكر رابط شغال فعلابارك الله فيك


----------



## مجدى محمد صالح (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم*

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا ونفعكم بهذا العلم حقيقة مجهود مشكور


----------



## sh sh (29 يناير 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 مارس 2013)

الف شكر على الكتاب المهم والمفيد


----------

